# Sand live oak just cut down



## PorkChopBeer (Aug 17, 2020)

I have two sand live oak trees that were just cut down. I have the wood piled up. Is it best to split it green or wait for it to cure? Does anyone have any experience smoking with it? I have a done a few searches and have not been able to find any info.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 17, 2020)

Split it green. It drys faster


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 17, 2020)

It works for cooking.


----------



## kmmamm (Aug 17, 2020)

PorkChopBeer said:


> I have two sand live oak trees that were just cut down. I have the wood piled up. Is it best to split it green or wait for it to cure? Does anyone have any experience smoking with it? I have a done a few searches and have not been able to find any info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kmmamm (Aug 17, 2020)

It will cure faster if you split it green.


----------

